# Facebook and Twitter in Google+



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Get Facebook and Twitter feeds in Google+

For those of you looking for an early solution to maintaining all your social stuff, check out this article. Both chrome extensions seem to work fairly well.

Give it a try.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

awesome..been wondering where i could find something like this. thx for posting this man


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

At times it is a bit slow for me. I am using both the Twitter and Facebook extensions. Sometimes, if you have clicked the Facebook feed you cant click the twitter feed. Some sort of conflict I imagine. I am sure they will get better. Posting to Twitter from Google+ is pretty awesome though. Monitoring the Facebook feed is nice too but there is no posting/liking functionality yet.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Still pretty cool. I'm really only using the twitter one anyways. But once they add the rest of the functionality I will use both


----------

